# "new To Us" 2006 Outback 21Rs



## slogan (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello All,

I just wanted to introduce myself and also let you know that we will be an Official Outbacker on Saturday, 5/22/10. We are scheduled to go and pickup the 21RS from a local RV dealership that took it in on trade from the original purchaser that also bought from that same dealer new. Me and my wife are really excited about this purchase.

To give a brief over view of how we got to this point, my wife and I purchased a Sunline T1950 back in January after a long drawn out decision on whether to go with the Sunline or try and find an Outback. We had been looking at Outbacks (18RS and 21RS) for over a year and then noticed the Sunline products, which are fine RV's. Well, we took our second camping trip last week in the Sunline and came to the conclusion that although it is a fine RV it just wasn't the RV for us. A bit too small of a bed and overall the whole camper was a bit confining. The floor plan was great but not as much space as the Outbacks. So chalk it up to a lesson learned that we should have moved on our first instincts and went with the Outback but it was a great learning experience. So now we will officially be an Outbacker and as stated before extremely excited about it.

I have been lurking on this list for a good while and trying to do as much research as I possibly can to be sure that the decision we make will suffice, which it being 
only me and my wife that will be using it I think we made the right decision. I'll probably have questions down the road and from all the post that I have seen and read, there is a wealth of knowledge on here and a great group of campers. Looking forward to taking our first trip in it in September (sooner if we can) and to meeting many of you down the road. By the way, if anyone is looking for a great RV park to visit in the Tennessee area, we highly recommend the River Plantations RV Park in Sevierville, Tn. A really nice park and a great group of folks running it. That is where we will be heading back to in September.

Scott and Melissa​


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the community! The folks here have a really broad range of interests and knowledge. Feel free to ask any questions--someone will know the answer or how to get it!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on becomming Outbackers!!!


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the Outback!!! You'll love it







Four months ago I picked up a 21RS myself. Let the Mods begin


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome! You will get lots of great info and conversation here..


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on the Outback.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers.com - Glad you found us!!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulation!!! on your purchase.

The Outbackers and their knowledge have helped me tremendously. I'm sure that the solutions to your future questions will be found here.

Happy Camping


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats on the new Outback!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

congratulations on a wonderful model!!!!

you are going to LOVE the 21rs.

Welcome and Happy Camping


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on the Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your upcoming purchase!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## slogan (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks all for the warm welcome. Well, it is now official. We are Outbackers. We picked it up this morning and pulled her home. Looking forward to using it the first time hopefully Memorial Day weekend if a site becomes available. I'll try and post some pictures as soon as I can to share with you guys.

Thanks again
Scott and Melissa


----------

